# NXT promo practice session from 11th September 2013 leaked.



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLaOq4c2rzPix9MrrpRQW_W0su_jbmeSmR

Due to an NXT employee forgetting to make the list private. This is the second batch of NXT promos that have found their way onto the internet, the last set were from late 2012. Here we have a lot of new faces, and some old faces with new approaches. Most of these promos won't find their way to TV, and most are just the talent trying out stuff rather than settling on a character, but they're fun to see.

Also, we have our first look at Kalisto's (Samuray del Sol) new ring gear, complete with mask










It's very similar to his previous ring gear, as you can see him holding his del Sol mask too.

These videos may not stay public for long, so check them out.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

The standout one for me.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

They are all unlisted but you can still view them with the Playlist link

Here is Solomon Crowe's/Sami Callihan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65vh1q103I4&list=PLaOq4c2rzPix9MrrpRQW_W0su_jbmeSmR

These are really good, watch them before they get deleted


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Awesome. Someone download them all quick before they are taken down.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Kruger :mark: :mark: :mark:

This guy is so ready. So believable. Just watch his eyes throughout the entire 2 minutes. He wants it. Bring him up now before he gets any older.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

That Bo Dallas promo


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ricker's new catchphrase is fucking awful :lol

Hopefully he never says that on TV. The fact that he's billed as 'Shaun Ricker' while the others all have their new ring names is encouraging though, hopefully it means they've dropped that God-awful Slate Randall name.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I think the most worrying thing about all this is that Buddy Murphy is still a name that exists.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I dare someone to tell me Big Cass isn't good. This was fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A lot of these guys have some great mic skills and some interesting gimmicks. Shaun Ricker is gonna be a star no doubt.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Just give Enzo the world title please


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bailey is really embracing that short bus bitch bus pass. 
Sami will always find a way to get a strong man to cuddle him. He's quick, that one. 

Marcus Louis...so sophomoric but I don't care, I laughed. :lmao


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

The Paige and Bayley skit was awesome. These are a lot of fun. So much talent down there. 

I'm supposed to be sleeping. Instead I'm watching these :side:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Anyone know who Marcus Louis is? He killed it :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Promo of the fucking year from Marcus Louis

I skipped it because I had never heard of it but this promo is one of the funniest things I've ever heard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxcxaKi4fmc&list=PLaOq4c2rzPix9MrrpRQW_W0su_jbmeSmR&index=29


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Wait was that Leo Kruger one serious? And why was Chris Hero's so lame


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Canadian said:


> Wait was that Leo Kruger one serious? And why was Chris Hero's so lame



Hero's sounded like he was speaking from the heart

It wasn't very fun but it was extremely believable and real


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OMFG Enzo and Big Cass! :lol

I can't breathe! :lmao

And Marcus Lious was hilarious. The future of the WWE is looking very bright.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

Sick! Thank you for posting this I'm glad I can watch before they get taken down. Lots of very interesting stuff here, more analysis to follow...


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

:no:

Ascension are so bad. The only thing O'Brian has is that played out laugh. Victor has a really good look though. I actually prefer him to Connor.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Shaun Ricker :mark:






Great promo by Ohno as well and looks to be getting in quite good shape!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

God Bless these leaks, so much fun, I wish I could spend a day in the WWE Performance Center just watching these people work at their craft.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Snapdragon said:


> Hero's sounded like he was speaking from the heart
> 
> It wasn't very fun but it was extremely believable and real


meh it was pretty lame.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat Sasha Banks promo :lol

I can also see why Jake Carter was released.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Watched most of the guys we haven't already seen.

Sawyer Fulton's new gimmick looks semi-interesting, or at least it would if he didn't have that awful chain tattooed. I was surprised by Knuckles Madsen and Cal Bishop, who both seemed pretty charismatic. Simon Gotch looks OTT campy and could become grating. Troy McLain's gimmick is original but I don't know how he would make it work in a wrestling sense, and the promo wasn't that interesting. Burch's Danny Dyer gimmick is fun but I doubt it'll get anywhere. Marcus Louis was awesome. Kalisto was pretty standard, Crowe pleasantly surprised me with his content and delivery and Ricker still looks like he's trying to find his feet. The rest were nothing special.

Some of the new Divas cut pretty funny promos too. I loved Veronica Lane and Alexa Bliss.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Echoing what everyone else has said, thanks OP for revealing this little bag of gems.

I've only skimmed over them as i wanted to watch the ones that grabbed me from the very beginning.

Stop Staring into my soul Leo Kruger :bosh6

Leo, Xavier Woods, Enzo and Danny Burch stood out for me.

This Corey Graves, does he get the lovely women fans on here all hot and bothered or is he too much of a try hard ? Because when i see him i just see $ lots and lots of $$$

Thanks again OP.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DerpCena said:


> Echoing what everyone else has said, thanks OP for revealing this little bag of gems.
> 
> I've only skimmed over them as i wanted to watch the ones that grabbed me from the very beginning.
> 
> ...


I've said it before but Graves is like every other try hard that hangs out in the Village...he does nothing for me.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Enzo & Big Cass were gold..

I thought Tyler Breeze was really good as well. Both segments had me laughing.

Scott Dawson was a lot better than I thought with his Joe Dirt gimmick


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

DerpCena said:


> This Corey Graves, does he get the lovely women fans on here all hot and bothered or is he too much of a try hard ? Because when i see him i just see $ lots and lots of $$$.


He's approaching Orton levels of boring for me. Beautiful body, great look. And yet, I'd take his homely, English, gravity-defying partner every day.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Overall, way too many guys and gals trying to be funny and failing miserably. Bolded who I believe were the standout performers. The /10 ratings are based on how good they are in NXT and how close they are to being ready for the main roster, not an overall rating compared to typical WWE promos.


Solomon Crowe - 2/10 - Awful gimmick that will never work on WWE TV
Cal Bishop - 2/10 - See Solomon Crowe
Simon Gotch - 4/10 - Too similar to Damien Sandow, delivery was a bit off, but has potential
"Moonchild" CJP - 3/10 - Dumb gimmick, promo was boring
Buddy Murphy - 4/10 - Weird gimmick that needs refining, decent delivery
Tyler Breeze - 4/10 - Too similar to Ziggler, needs something to make him stand out
Adrian Neville - 4/10 - No personality, but decent delivery
Scott Dawson - 6/10 - Good personality and delivery, who has a grasp on his character. Funnier than the rest of the wannabe comedians.
Sasha Banks - 6/10 - Good grasp of her character, nice delivery except for her end shout
Kalisto - 4/10 - Way too generic, but at least a better talker than Sin Cara :lol
Alexader Rusev - 5/10 - Iron Sheik references made me laugh, but he should be much more serious
*Danny Burch - 7/10 - Good grasp of character and nice delivery, but a little one-dimensional in his gimmick, though that can easily be expanded on. Promising, and could be a unique fit in WWE.*
Becky Lynch - 0/10 - What the fuck was that?
Charlotte - 0/10 - See Becky Lynch
*Shaun Ricker - 7/10 - Good delivery. Seemed interesting despite apparent lack of a gimmick, which is a high positive, interested in seeing more.*
The Ascension - 6/10 - Camp as hell, but entertaining. Conor O'Brian is the better of the two.
Oliver Grey - 5/10 - I was enjoying it 'til the "Name's Grey, Oliver Grey" part.
*Bo Dallas - 8/10 - This guy is so funny, can't wait to see him on the main roster*
Bayley - 2/10 - Awful gimmick
*Xavier Woods - 8/10 - True star in the making, slick promo that fits the WWE style*
Jason Jordan - 4/10 - Bland but not bad delivery
Malik Omari - 3/10 - Hard to understand, meandering promo
Knuckles Madsen - 4/10 - Decent delivery but gimmick is far too cartoony
Lana - 3/10 - Cliched
Bull Dempsey - 5/10 - Looks interesting, good to see someone serious amongst all these wannabe comedians
Troy Mclain - 3/10 - How is this a wrestling gimmick?
Ronnie Arnellie - 1/10 - Shit gimmick, shit delivery
Alexa Bliss - 6/10 - Nice delivery and interesting character, I can see her on WWE TV
Mojo Rawley - 3/10 - Depressed wrestler? Absolute shit gimmick. Cadence of voice is decent though.
Solomon Crowe - 2/10 - More terrible comedy that will never get over
Baron Corbin - 3/10 - Decent delivery but shit gimmick
Wesley Blake - 3/10 - Crappy gimmick, boring promo
Cole Andrews - 3/10 - See Wesley Blake
*Marcus Louis - 7/10 - Really great delivery and unique voice. More humourous than the other "comedians", but would be better as a serious character*
Sylvester LeFort - 6/10 - Like Marcus Louis, good delivery and interesting character, but didn't have me completely zoned in like Louis did.
*Leo Kruger - 8/10 - Really great promo that stood out, great unique delivery, great content*
Paige - 3/10 - Not sure what her usual skills are like as it was a boring comedy skit
Corey Graves - 5/10 - How is this a wrestling promo? Good delivery and image, but nothing to do with wrestling
*Kassius Ohno - 7/10 - Much better than the past promos of his I've seen, seems to have improved a lot*
Sawyer Fulton - 3/10 - Has promise, but that was way too over the top
Emma - 2/10 - Shit gimmick, can't pull off the character properly
Aiden English - 2/10 - More shit non-wrestling comedy skits with a 50 years out of date cartoon gimmick
Mason Ryan - 1/10 - What the fuck was that gimmick?
Jake Carter - 2/10 - Can't pull off the gimmick at all.. looks like a hybrid of Ric Flair and The Miz, but not in a good way
Luther Ward - 0/10 - Cringeworthy
Jamie Iovine - 1/10 - Lol'd at how shit this gimmick was
Camacho - 2/10 - Awkward, unfunny, could be better if he avoided this NXT shit comedy
Kendall Skye - 2/10 - Dat cheap 9/11 heat
Sami Zayn - 5/10 - Not bad delivery and has a believability drawn on realism, decent cadence in voice, but dull in content
*Enzo Amore - 8/10 - Great wrestling voice and mannerisms, like a throwback to the 90's, good grasp of wrestling comedy*
Colin Cassady - 6/10 - Not as good as his tag partner, but pretty decent
Braun Stowman - 2/10 - Jobber
Veronica Lane - 3/10 - Good grasp of her character but the delivery was a bit awkward


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

dreamchord said:


> Overall, way too many guys and gals trying to be funny and failing miserably. Bolded who I believe were the standout performers. The /10 ratings are based on how good they are in NXT and how close they are to being ready for the main roster, not an overall rating compared to typical WWE promos.
> 
> 
> Solomon Crowe - 2/10 - Awful gimmick that will never work on WWE TV
> ...


You do know the majority of the "gimmicks" you saw on there were just situational stuff that they were given that'll probably never be seen on NXT? The reason the majority of them were acting skits and not wrestling promos is because they weren't cutting promos, it was obviously just stuff from classes, and the best way to get the ball rolling is through comedy sketches.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

PoisonMouse said:


> You do know the majority of the "gimmicks" you saw on there were just situational stuff that they were given that'll probably never be seen on NXT? The reason the majority of them were acting skits and not wrestling promos is because they weren't cutting promos, it was obviously just stuff from classes, and the best way to get the ball rolling is through comedy sketches.


...I don't think he gets it man...he doesn't seem to have anything up there if you know what I mean.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

I want to see the Tyler Breeze talk show! He was really good. One of the best.

Bo's promo was fantastic too. He's legit getting really good. And CJP wasn't bad in his either!

Bayley is great. Best of the girls in my opinion.

Ohno was looking ripped! He and Kruger both with the frustrated old guy promos.

Enzo/Cass promo was great, Cass impressed me. Dawson was good too, and Sami of course, he's the only one I can see pulling off that promo he did.

That Marcus Louis one was fantastic. Great idea for a character! Probably too risque for TV though...

Out of the other new guys I hadn't seen before - Ricker had a pretty pro delivery, wasn't a huge fan of the content. Crowe and Bishop seem promising. 

Some still sucked unfortunately, but overall I was impressed. Glad we got to see this!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, everyone is entitled to his opinion, but I think Bayley does great comedy and she lives that gimmick. It makes me smile.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I did just watch the new crop of divas ones, though. Porn-tier acting right there.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

PoisonMouse said:


> You do know the majority of the "gimmicks" you saw on there were just situational stuff that they were given that'll probably never be seen on NXT? The reason the majority of them were acting skits and not wrestling promos is because they weren't cutting promos, it was obviously just stuff from classes, and the best way to get the ball rolling is through comedy sketches.


Well a large portion of them seemed to be wrestling promos, or at least designed to be part of a wrestling product. I presumed stuff like Mason Ryan's was just a comedy skit thrown out there, but ones like Bayley seemed to be rooted in her character, and she looked terrible, for example.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

dreamchord said:


> Well a large portion of them seemed to be wrestling promos, or at least designed to be part of a wrestling product. I presumed stuff like Mason Ryan's was just a comedy skit thrown out there, but ones like Bayley seemed to be rooted in her character, and she looked terrible, for example.


Some of them certainly were I think, but Solomon Crowe's, for example, definitely weren't rooted in his character. He's going to have a dark Sting/Raven hybrid type character.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Some of them certainly were I think, but Solomon Crowe's, for example, definitely weren't rooted in his character. He's going to have a dark Sting/Raven hybrid type character.


Yeah, I wouldn't put it past WWE, but there's no way that'll be his character, especially with a name like Solomon Crowe.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ohno and Kruger's promos were weird, pretty much begging for a place on the main roster. I couldn't tell if they were shoots or not. The delivery was really good and believable in both cases, but if they were legit grievances then the answer is simply to be better on NXT because neither of them have set the world on fire. Ohno for example hasn't cut a promo anything like as good as that in the entire time he's been in developmental. Maybe he had just been given shit material, who knows.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

dreamchord said:


> Well a large portion of them seemed to be wrestling promos, or at least designed to be part of a wrestling product. I presumed stuff like Mason Ryan's was just a comedy skit thrown out there, but ones like Bayley seemed to be rooted in her character, and she looked terrible, for example.


Do you really think Bayley was terrible?? She's great! The fact that you gave her a 2/10 and gave Sasha motherfuckin Banks a 6/10 automatically makes us enemies. Just goes to show different people like different things I guess...


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

papercuts_hurt said:


> Do you really think Bayley was terrible?? She's great! The fact that you gave her a 2/10 and gave Sasha motherfuckin Banks a 6/10 automatically makes us enemies. Just goes to show different people like different things I guess...


I just don't see how her character would fit in WWE. She feels more like a Saturday Night Live skit, or something. Sasha Banks does look like a good fit, however.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

x78 said:


> Ohno and Kruger's promos were weird, pretty much begging for a place on the main roster. I couldn't tell if they were shoots or not. The delivery was really good and believable in both cases, but if they were legit grievances then the answer is simply to be better on NXT because neither of them have set the world on fire. Ohno for example hasn't cut a promo anything like as good as that in the entire time he's been in developmental. Maybe he had just been given shit material, who knows.


Ohno for one, is a guy that does much better off the cuff or with bullet points, rather than with scripted material. His ROH promos were some of the best promos I've seen and all of them were off the cuff.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Marcus Louis/Amore were probably my favourite two. liked Kruger and Ohno, too. Found Kruger's approach to it more interesting (and more original? Basically "no matter whe I do it'll never be enough") than Ohno's but both delivered it very well.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

dreamchord said:


> I just don't see how her character would fit in WWE. She feels more like a Saturday Night Live skit, or something. Sasha Banks does look like a good fit, however.


How dare you compliment sasha banks.


----------



## fp_atl (Feb 9, 2005)

Just so everybody knows, just like the last time a load of these came out, I've got them downloaded and am uploading them in case, as with last time, they disappear from YouTube. Stay tuned.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Ohno looks like he lost 10 pounds and ripped how many weeks has been off tv again? pretty weird 






Dat Swag....


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Corey Graves, to me, feels like a mix between Corey Taylor from Slipknot and Jeff Hardy.

That Marcus Louis promo had me in stitches :lmao


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I dare someone to tell me Big Cass isn't good. This was fucking awesome :lmao


This was the most entertaining one.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

I actually enjoyed most of them, got to see the acting range from a lot of people. A LOT of potential down in Florida, high hopes for the future.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I really loved these when they first did them and it sealed my love for Enzo (with his promos with the Wyatt Family) will give these a look when I get home, hopefully they aren't removed by then.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

dreamchord said:


> I just don't see how her character would fit in WWE. She feels more like a Saturday Night Live skit, or something. Sasha Banks does look like a good fit, however.


We just clearly have different standards for what we look for I guess...as I have said on here before, in my opinion Sasha is just about the worst actress I've ever seen on WWE TV and that is of course saying a lot. She seriously sucks and I have no idea how you could think she's watchable as a character. Bayley on the other hand is much more believable as an actress. And I think the starstruck fangirl who everyone ignores is a much more interesting character than what Sasha is going for.

I agree that Sasha fits more easily into the standard Divas division style but how is that a good thing? The divas division is awful on the main roster (AJ excepted). Bayley (like many of the women on NXT) is actually trying to bring something fresh.

As for how she would fit in - easy. Her character basically writes a storyline itself. She comes up, does her whole superfan routine (chasing everyone around backstage and marking out), wrestles for a while like that. Then, after a while, she starts to get really upset that nobody ever wants to talk to her or remembers her name, flips out, and turns heel. Or she starts stalking the champ a la Mickie James. Or if you wanted to keep her face, she does manage to strike up a relationship with one superstar or diva (but only one).

Wouldn't that be better than whatever trash storyline they would do with Sasha?


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

Kruger was excellent and i think i have fallen in love with Baylay.


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

I got what Shawn Spears was doing. People you need to remember most of these are acting exercises, not necessarily wrestling gimmicks/promos.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The guys I see being great future stars are;

Shaun Ricker
Enzo and Cass
Xavier Woods
Ascension
Kurger
Neville

Maybe I'm missing a few, but everyone else just seem lackluster.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

PoisonMouse said:


> The standout one for me.


Damn. :mark: :mark: 

I have to say I enjoyed Ohno's promo. He is looking good.

I like Cory Graves but the promo for me was _ehhh_. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Playlist has been taken away  shame, I only managed to get through 1/3 of them


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dammit, why did I go to sleep? I didn't get to see any.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hopefully someone was able to save these!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

papercuts_hurt said:


> We just clearly have different standards for what we look for I guess...as I have said on here before, in my opinion Sasha is just about the worst actress I've ever seen on WWE TV and that is of course saying a lot. She seriously sucks and I have no idea how you could think she's watchable as a character. Bayley on the other hand is much more believable as an actress. And I think the starstruck fangirl who everyone ignores is a much more interesting character than what Sasha is going for.
> 
> I agree that Sasha fits more easily into the standard Divas division style but how is that a good thing? The divas division is awful on the main roster (AJ excepted). Bayley (like many of the women on NXT) is actually trying to bring something fresh.
> 
> ...


(Y)

Nailed it.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.putlocker.com/public/XkTjXuB3ZIisZuT6p2v6XOeZZ2v6XEekZuPjZtUBnx9emjMEJ2sgm2htZ30

WWE's guy was too slow in making it private. They're all up there now.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Never seen so many jobbers and future endeavours in my life. 

Anyway, Bo Dallas is gold. Call this man up now and stick him in a feud with Bryan.

Paige & Emma are miles behind AJ in terms of mic skills.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ithil.. I only managed to catch the new guys, Oliver, Leo and Enzo/Big Cass.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Lots of talent in NXT and some were clearly told to do a certain skit and act in a certain way. This is obviously not Paige's normal gimmick luckily 'cause it sucked. Louis was hilarious with the sex references. Bo has fully embraced the fact he has a douchebag face.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't believe people are legit rating or analyzing promos/skits that were obvious class exercises for a private class :lmao.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Wish CM Punk did one so they could see how it's done.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

CM BORK said:


> Never seen so many jobbers and future endeavours in my life.
> 
> Anyway, Bo Dallas is gold. Call this man up now and stick him in a feud with Bryan.
> 
> Paige & Emma are miles behind AJ in terms of mic skills.


They are 21 and 23 respectively, and have only had any amount of mic time this year thus far in their careers, of course they are behind AJ. AJ was once awkward and stilted on the mic too. And of all the talent there, you praise BO?



Quasi Juice said:


> Lots of talent in NXT and some were clearly told to do a certain skit and act in a certain way. This is obviously not Paige's normal gimmick luckily 'cause it sucked. Louis was hilarious with the sex references. Bo has fully embraced the fact he has a douchebag face.


Not at all, it was pretty clear to me the talent were coming up with a lot of these skits themselves. The "audience" (rest of the talent, and trainers) didn't know what to expect from each, they were all just experimenting. I strongly doubt the PG WWE trainers would have told Marcus Louis to do such a raunchy promo, that was something he came up with himself I would expect.
That was just Paige trying something more humorous, I would wager.



CM BORK said:


> Wish CM Punk did one so they could see how it's done.


CM Punk name. CM Punk avatar. CM Punk signature. Talking about CM Punk where CM Punk has nothing to do with anything.
It's a practice session, they're learning. Many of them are frankly quite good.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

CM BORK said:


> Never seen so many jobbers and future endeavours in my life.
> 
> Anyway, Bo Dallas is gold. Call this man up now and stick him in a feud with Bryan.
> 
> Paige & Emma are miles behind AJ in terms of mic skills.


You're doing it wrong.....


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Xavier Woods is a fucking star.


----------



## TL Hopper (May 3, 2013)

videos made private  luckily i caught the good ones referenced here


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Can't believe people are legit rating or analyzing promos/skits that were obvious class exercises for a private class :lmao.


Acting class = the end all be all, duh :side:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.putlocker.com/public/XkTjXuB3ZIisZuT6p2v6XOeZZ2v6XEekZuPjZtUBnx9emjMEJ2sgm2htZ30

In case people missed it, all the promos are still accessible here.


----------



## fp_atl (Feb 9, 2005)

Jimshine said:


> Playlist has been taken away  shame, I only managed to get through 1/3 of them


Also available here:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-matches-misc/963985-nxt-promo-practice-12-13-2012-9-11-2013-a.html


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Marcus Louis dropping those innuendos :lmao 

There's a lot to like.


----------



## X-bailey (Sep 28, 2009)

Danny Burch was very good.

Impressed with some, others are very bland.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> Lots of talent in NXT and some were clearly told to do a certain skit and act in a certain way. This is obviously not Paige's normal gimmick luckily 'cause it sucked. Louis was hilarious with the sex references. Bo has fully embraced the fact he has a douchebag face.


They're just exercises to get the talent comfortable with being creative, acting and speaking in front of people. AFAIK they do it every week, so some of them cut promos, some of them do comedy, some of them talk about random things or play characters etc. The fact that so many of them were comedy skits/not wrestling related in understandable since it would get boring if they were all cutting super-serious promos every week. Paige/Crowe etc were just having fun doing something that they wouldn't usually do. The Wyatt Family did a comedy skit with Enzo last time the promos were leaked. The only thing you can really read into these is who has charisma/acting ability and maybe a couple of gimmicks that might end up making it to TV.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

oh bo dallas you are incredible


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Can't believe people are legit rating or analyzing promos/skits that were obvious class exercises for a private class :lmao.


Why not? It's a good insight into who can cut it on the mic and who can't.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Sasha Banks, I see you ripping off R&B Divas. I SEE YOU. Ain't no Sasha Time. It's:










KEKE TIME.


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

dreamchord said:


> Why not? It's a good insight into who can cut it on the mic and who can't.


No it isn't, if there is any insight to be gleaned from these promos is the variety of different characters that one individual can play and as the majority of the gimmicks used in these videos will not translate into their actual on screen character.

Look at Bray Wyatt as prime example of this because how many people would thought the same person playing Husky Harris was capable of being what he has being doing simply with a change of character and mic time?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

dreamchord said:


> Why not? It's a good insight into who can cut it on the mic and who can't.


Except it actually isn't. The first ones that were posted months ago were dreadful and/or comical and they were done by some of the better talkers. These exercises were 1)not meant for any of us to see and 2)not meant to be completely serious. A lot of it is to see your range, limitations and helps get you out of your shell. 

I guess you've never seen, been to or participated in acting classes because that's what happens.


Anyway, at least I know who the ICW chicken was all this time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

damnit, they're all private for me now  Samuray Del Sol looks awesome though.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Can someone put these back on YouTube? I can't download them ATM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Putting them back on youtube is a bad idea.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah doesn't matter, I didn't realize you could watch them on PutLocker without downloading. Disregard.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually like the new accension now victor is the keeper while o'brian is the brute.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

kalisto has a higher voice than i imagined...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

My two cents - 


Solomon Crowe - He's done so much better on the indies. Didn't scratch the surface.
Cal Bishop - Spiccoli crossed with The Dude? At least he's trying. Indie gimmick.
Simon Gotch - Maybe it's the 'stache, but seemed to channel Bill The Butcher cadence and facials. 
"Moonchild" CJP - Hate this guys guts. 
Buddy Murphy - At first I groaned at the stereotype, I liked where he went with it, but needs refining. 
Tyler Breeze - I LOVED his talk show bit. Perfect. Dawson ruined it though. 
Adrian Neville - Still no personality. Better as a team he can play off his partner. Before with Grey, now was decent with Breeze. 
Scott Dawson - Knows his character, knows where he wants to take it. Doesn't fit with Lafort - seems like NXT knows it. 
Sasha Banks - She was decent enough, nothing special but coming along. 
Kalisto - Typical indie promo, no gimmick, bland delivery. 
Alexader Rusev - Completely channeled Sheik here. 
Danny Burch - This guy deserves so much better. One of the better ones in this session. I do think what he was talking about will be lost on 95% of American fans though. 
Becky Lynch - Didn't watch. 
Charlotte - Didn't watch. 
Shaun Ricker - Definitely has the gift of gab and a good look. Thought he was Jake Carter at first. Should play a sleazy Ric Rude type gimmick, complete with airbrushed tights. His attempt at a catchphrase sucked though, as does his name. 
The Ascension - Basic and uninspired. Might need a manager. 
Oliver Grey - Re-partner him with Neville. The refined Brit and the hooligan. 
Bo Dallas - What we've seen on NXT. Don't know how he'll work on the main roster though. 
Bayley - Too over the top with her gimmick. 
Xavier Woods - Tries a bit too hard some times, but charismatic as hell. Kids will love him. 
Jason Jordan - Yawn. I think I turned it off before the end. 
Malik Omari - No presence. 
Knuckles Madsen - Another one of my favorites. He should wear the military hat. Other two guys sucked, but he was great. He could play the homeless guy who thinks he's a General and leads a rag tag "army". 
Lana - 3/10 - Cliched
Bull Dempsey - Needs new gear so his belly button doesn't peak out. Otherwise Generic and his look sucks. 
Troy Mclain - Reminds me of The Miz a bit. Motivational speaker gimmick could work. Like a tweaked Simon Dean. 
Ronnie Arnellie - I dug what he was trying. Needs work though. Spears being his uber confident alter ego. 
Alexa Bliss - She's the one with Dawson right? Generic trailer trash, better than Lafort though. 
Mojo Rawley - His "Stay Hyped" stuff will get old fast. His serious promo from the last leak was better
Baron Corbin - Surprised me with this. Coming around. 
Wesley Blake - New here, needs a lot of character work. 
Cole Andrews - Same with Blake, but he's more natural and bigger - and I believe never worked indies so completely new to playing a character. 
Marcus Louis - Didn't like this guy. Don't like his look. Seemed to rip-off Lafort. 
Sylvester LeFort - Knows his character and plays it well. Will he ever wrestle? 
Leo Kruger - Got to do a promo seemingly out of character. He's WWE ready. Call him up.  
Paige - I liked this skit. Didn't know Paige had this side in her. Chuckled at the ending when Bayley realized it was Paige and not just a fan and wanted to hug her now. 
Corey Graves - This guy is SOO much more interesting and outright funny on his twitter. 
Kassius Ohno - He should get called up to the wwe soon too. He's over ripe for NXT. 
Sawyer Fulton - He's done this at house shows, so it seems to be what he's doing now. I like the mad conductor bit - his ring gear is atrocious though holy hell. 
Emma - Meh. We've seen it on NXT. Not a fan. 
Aiden English - I like Aiden, but don't know about this. He should be the new age Goldust quoting movie lines and such. 
Mason Ryan - Brutal in every thing he does. Guy tries outside of generic big man, but doesn't work. 
Jake Carter - Well, we know why he was fired now. Can't promo to save his life it seems. Easy as hell character to pull off and he struggled with it. 
Luther Ward - I dug this gimmick. Playing an Irish grifter, hiding all his gold to pan handle, to pay for a pint. Too bad he was fired. 
Jamie Iovine - What did I just watch?
Camacho - He should go back to being Samoan and teaming with Uso's. Make their entrance look better with more people. 
Kendall Skye - She's doomed with Charlotte being a Flair. 
Sami Zayn - The usual Sami, he's ready for the main rather and will excel. 
Enzo Amore - This guy is great. His promo ability is unfortunately light years ahead of his in-ring. 
Colin Cassady - First half he really seemed to be struggling, but was decent in the second half. 
Braun Stowman - New to the promo game, needs a lot of work. 
Veronica Lane - Better than the other women - not that that is saying much. 

Stand outs this session - Danny Burch, Enzo Amore, Leo Kruger and guilty pleasure Knuckles Madsen. Ricker will be good in time, Crowe has done so much better.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why are people analyzing something that is clearly for practice and clearly for fun?

Of course Solomon Crowe has done better, neither of the promos were serious or representative of what his character will be.

He was clearly just having fun.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Crowe wasn't just having fun, he was showing he can play outside of the brooding dark character. It's important he can do that - to show the powers that be he has character versatility and isn't locked into being the brooding psycho or the tough guy or the silent type hardman that so many others can't get beyond. 

And as to why some here critique, it's no different than critiquing their NXT matches - I mean NXT is a developmental, why grade and criticize their matches - they're just learning right?

I think you can tell a lot about the talent from these tapes. I mean Enzo had never even debuted yet when the last session was leaked and you could tell he had it in the skit with Rowan/Harper/Victor. You could also tell some pretty much sucked - and low and behold they're no longer with the company.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Crowe wasn't just having fun, he was showing he can play outside of the brooding dark character. It's important he can do that - to show the powers that be he has character versatility and isn't locked into being the brooding psycho or the tough guy or the silent type hardman that so many others can't get beyond.
> 
> And as to why some here critique, it's no different than critiquing their NXT matches - I mean NXT is a developmental, why grade and criticize their matches - they're just learning right?
> 
> I think you can tell a lot about the talent from these tapes. I mean Enzo had never even debuted yet when the last session was leaked and you could tell he had it in the skit with Rowan/Harper/Victor. You could also tell some pretty much sucked - and low and behold they're no longer with the company.



Eh I agree with you on the first part but acting class not meant for our eyes is different from the matches that are actually televised. Those matches can be critiqued because it's somewhat the finished product. Same goes for promos. The televised NXT promos can be torn apart (I guess) because that's what's being presented to the public.

Rating exercises during promo/improv class or practice matches at the facility like it's the finished product when it isn't is what's odd.

And yeah, Crowe/Callihan _will_ be a face or show his non brooding side down the line in his career in WWE. He's too likeable and has too much of a face back story not to exploit it.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

who in the blue hell are •Wesley Blake ,Marcus Louis or Jamie Iovine


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

americanoutlaw said:


> who in the blue hell are •Wesley Blake ,Marcus Louis or Jamie Iovine


Jamie iodine is the son of jimmy iovine.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

I love it when I can hear the reaction of the other guys, just makes me imagine them all sitting around being the best of bros with each other.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Crowe wasn't just having fun, he was showing he can play outside of the brooding dark character. It's important he can do that - to show the powers that be he has character versatility and isn't locked into being the brooding psycho or the tough guy or the silent type hardman that so many others can't get beyond.
> 
> And as to why some here critique, it's no different than critiquing their NXT matches - I mean NXT is a developmental, why grade and criticize their matches - they're just learning right?
> 
> I think you can tell a lot about the talent from these tapes. I mean Enzo had never even debuted yet when the last session was leaked and you could tell he had it in the skit with Rowan/Harper/Victor. You could also tell some pretty much sucked - and low and behold they're no longer with the company.


Except these were never meant to be shown to the public

These are blatantly and clearly just practice promos for fun to help a lot of people break out of their shells or try new gimmicks.

There is absolutely 0 point is grading or critiquing them as a fan.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Except these were never meant to be shown to the public
> 
> These are blatantly and clearly just practice promos for fun to help a lot of people break out of their shells or try new gimmicks.
> 
> There is absolutely 0 point is grading or critiquing them as a fan.


...but it's fun to see what people think about it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> Except these were never meant to be shown to the public
> 
> These are blatantly and clearly just practice promos for fun to help a lot of people break out of their shells or try new gimmicks.
> 
> There is absolutely 0 point is grading or critiquing them as a fan.


Sure, except Simon Gotch, Tyler Breeze, Adrian Neville, Scott Dawson, Sasha Banks, Alexader Rusev, Danny Burch, The Ascension, Bo Dallas, Bayley, Xavier Woods, Mojo Rawley, Sylvester LeFort, Leo Kruger, Corey Graves, Kassius Ohno, Sawyer Fulton, Emma, Aiden English, Luther Ward, Sami Zayn, Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady all are in their current NXT television character, current twitter characters(Gotch, Burch, Rawley, Ward), or current house show characters (English, Fulton).


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sure, except Simon Gotch, Tyler Breeze, Adrian Neville, Scott Dawson, Sasha Banks, Alexader Rusev, Danny Burch, The Ascension, Bo Dallas, Bayley, Xavier Woods, Mojo Rawley, Sylvester LeFort, Leo Kruger, Corey Graves, Kassius Ohno, Sawyer Fulton, Emma, Aiden English, Luther Ward, Sami Zayn, Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady all are in their current NXT television character, current twitter characters(Gotch, Burch, Rawley, Ward), or current house show characters (English, Fulton).


Unfortunately wards released.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

What does that have to do with what I said?


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> What does that have to do with what I said?


Well never be able to see him at work.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sure, except Simon Gotch, Tyler Breeze, Adrian Neville, Scott Dawson, Sasha Banks, Alexader Rusev, Danny Burch, The Ascension, Bo Dallas, Bayley, Xavier Woods, Mojo Rawley, Sylvester LeFort, Leo Kruger, Corey Graves, Kassius Ohno, Sawyer Fulton, Emma, Aiden English, Luther Ward, Sami Zayn, Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady all are in their current NXT television character, current twitter characters(Gotch, Burch, Rawley, Ward), or current house show characters (English, Fulton).


Not quite, Sasha Banks and Xavier Woods seem like they're doing different approaches (you've also put Gotch in the TV characters even though he hasn't even been on a house show yet) Others like Sawyer Fulton, or Danny Burch, have not appeared on TV as anything other than enhancement talent yet. All the same, these are merely practice promos, done for training and a little fun (see the Tyler Breeze/Adrian Neville/Scott Dawson one for instance, in character but a comedy skit you wouldn't see on NXT). When one of them actually appears in some form or another on NXT TV when they're final, you can say whether they worked or not.

These aren't even meant to be seen by anyone other than NXT wrestlers and staff.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Promos like these make me incredibly excited for the future. Time to get rid of some main roster dead weight, time to bring up some honest to god talent, time to shine. And I'll be watching.


----------



## Chancywancy (Jun 25, 2013)

Corey Graves has a huge Jeff Hardy look going on right now. His promo was nice and depressing. 

Edit #1: Well, Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady were enjoyable as all hell. Edge and Christian v2.

Edit #2: Kassius Ohno is kinda like Dolph Ziggler in his voice. The both get higher pitched when they're louder, although, Kassius's speech pattern is better than Dolph's.

Edit #3: Leo's got it. Leo Kruger has got it. Only thing I fear for him is the "What?" chants he'll probably get from the casual children fans of WWE.

Edit #4: Sami's got it too. Can't really judge too much on this promo though because it comes off more as a documentary interview for a DVD, but still. Guy's a natural speaker.

Edit #5: Solomon Crowe & Cal Bishop were more than enjoyable to watch.

Edit #6: Tyler Breeze, Adrian Neville & Scott Dawson we also enjoyable. Adrian needs some work, but he'll probably end up being a guy where his actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

did anybody save these?? I wanted to show the Enzo and Cassady one to a friend....damnit!!


edit: nevermind, found em. Shwew!


----------



## hidden202 (Jul 16, 2013)

Any way to access these? They're all private.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

hidden202 said:


> Any way to access these? They're all private.


http://www.putlocker.com/public/XkTj...jMEJ2sgm2htZ30


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I thought the Lana and Veronica Lane characters were interesting

Both are extremely relatable to today's time.

I wouldn't mind seeing Alexa Bliss become Scott Dawson's valet sorta like Jamie Noble and Nidia.


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

A working link would be incredible! Above link doesnt work and the OP link is private.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://mega.co.nz/#!1M8QVAoA!EUzluVJIfkmb0r0sy-xdJVxVOxkLoaE7-Tkeb7UckxA


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

sunnysidee said:


> A working link would be incredible! Above link doesnt work and the OP link is private.


Sorry I linked it wrong

here you go

http://www.putlocker.com/public/XkTjXuB3ZIisZuT6p2v6XOeZZ2v6XEekZuPjZtUBnx9emjMEJ2sgm2htZ30


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

It looks like they have been reuploaded by this person
http://www.youtube.com/user/WorkhorseWWE?feature=watch


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

The heck were they trying to do to paige with that nerd promo?..


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Max Mouse said:


> The heck were they trying to do to paige with that nerd promo?..


They were playing off Bayley's character.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Max Mouse said:


> The heck were they trying to do to paige with that nerd promo?..


"They" weren't trying to do anything. Again, practice class, more than likely improv.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Why are people taking this seriously. It's an acting exercise. Just practice and some fun. The point of these exercises are to get used to being filmed, get used to being in front of a crowd, and the practice putting together mini segments. Some chose to do it in character, some didnt. This has NOTHING to do with the TV product. Just enjoy it instead of just judging it all right away.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Max Mouse said:


> The heck were they trying to do to paige with that nerd promo?..


Who's "they"? This is promo practice. The talent pretty obviously are coming up with these themselves. Some do in character promos, some do skits, some do out of character stuff. About all that seems to be demanded, is that everyone be in at least one promo.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Bayley is literally the cutest little thing, and her promo with Paige was gold.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Impressed by Shaun Ricker, not often you see a good babyface promo in developmental, seemed to have that look they go for too.. Alexa Bliss plays her character well too.

Haven't watched all of them yet so can't can't comment of everyone yet.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm just hoping that Rickers "You just been Slatered" moment was more tounge in cheek than anything. "And thats not an insult, That is just a fact of life!" on it's own is infintly times better of a promo closing catchphrase.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Ricker is going to be a mega-star.


----------

